# Cyprus bureaucracy



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

How it works?

We have been hunting the Mukhtar the last week because immigration now have decided that a stamped rental agreement is not enough when you apply for the Yellow Slip, you also need a Mukhtar declaration that you really live at the address in your contract. We have been 3 times in the office but he was never their so on Wednesday I got his mobile nr from his office and called him to make an appointment. Ok Today Friday 10 o'clock but call me before you go. Ok I called 20 minutes before 10 and got an answer that yes he will be in office 10.00. We arrive to the office and the staff their said no he will not be in today, his mother died on Wednesday so he is not coming. I said that I talked to him 15 minutes ago and he said he would come. Ok, then you wait. We waited 30 minutes and no one showed. I said I will call him again and they said, no no don't do that he will be annoyed. Waited another 15 minutes and then asked them to call. NO NO we cant, he will bark and shout at us. I tried to call again and no answer. I said to the staff that I need this document on my interview on Monday but I will tell them that I cant get it because Mukhtar is never in office. With fear in their eyes the woman called his mobile, now some one answered, it was his secretary who btw is either his son or nephew, we have not sorted out which yet. He was the one I had talked to before, he had the boss phone. He promised to come in 20 minutes and play Mukhtar for us. And he did, even if the 20 minutes became 60 before he showed up.

Cyprus Civil Service

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to Cyprus, Anders !!!

Pete


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

This whole requirement is illegal by the way if I'm not mistaken. You do not have to provide any "proof of address" (a declaration of address in the application form should be sufficient) according to the law (not to mention chasing mukhtars or whoever for this useless "proof"), essentially you only have to provide evidence that you "exercise treaty rights" (work/study/self-sufficient etc.) and that's it.
See http://ec.europa.eu/justice/citizen/files/guide_2004_38_ec_en.pdf , the "administrative formalities" chapter. There are no such requirements and member states are not at liberty to make up their own requirements in addition to those exhaustively stated in the Directive 2004/38/EC.

Cypriot immigration/migration nevertheless seems to be pretty "inventive" of whatever additional (and illegal) requirements they like. A peculiar (sneaky) thing is that:
- in the official instructions which are included at the end of MEUx application forms (which are available for download here: Civil Registry and Migration Department - Application Forms ) there are no illegal requirements mentioned, everything seems to be according to the law (Directive 2004/38/EC and local transposition which is very close to this directive in fact).
- however when you actually go to immigration to apply, they give you a sheet of paper with a list of the documents they require with all those papers from mukhtar etc. which they are not allowed to require. (here is a specimen: http://goo.gl/deihn )

I have tried to report this to the European Parliament (via a petition: https://www.secure.europarl.europa.eu/aboutparliament/en/petition.html ) a while back, however they did not seem to be willing to look into it too closely and just replied that:
1. The source of that document I've forwarded to them (the list of the required documents that immigration gives out) is not clear! (although I clearly stated that it's what immigration gave) - http://goo.gl/deihn
2. The instructions included in MEUx application forms are in compliance with the law.

I thought of going back to immigration and have them put their stamp on that list so I could follow up and make sure that the EU Parliament can't say "we do not understand where did this document came from" anymore  but in the end I could not be bothered to waste any more time on those useless paper pushers and their crappy papers.

If anyone wants to follow up on this (write to the EU Parliament, EU Commission, EU Ombudsman etc.) to try to get rid of these illegalities for everyone, here are some information/thoughts on that:

- the list of documents which immigration gives to applicants (might be outdated, most likely): http://goo.gl/deihn (as I said above it is a good idea to go to immigration and obtain a fresh copy of this list and have them put their stamp and date on it)

What is most likely to be illegal in the above list (worth pointing out to the EU authorities):
- the mukhtar bullsh*t Vegaanders have run into,
- They require a number of documents from married couples (EU+non-EU) which are not prescribed by the Directive. These are: - "certificate of freedom to marry..." (from already married couples??) - divorce certificate (??? from previous marriages obviously, what for?) - affidavits to registrar office in District Court (these are declaration that the marriage is not one of convenience) - Mukhtar's declaration (this one is borrowed from an outdated local practice to require from foreign persons married to Cypriots a "declaration of harmonious cohabitation" made by a head of local community/village - "mukhtar") 
- None of such documents are prescribed by the Directive and the conditions listed in the Directive are exhaustive (which was also confirmed by numerous ECJ case law).
- In addition some of these documents indicate that they are means for immigration bureaucrats to attest whether the marriage is genuine. So they apparently do this for EVERY couple. While the Directive states that in no case such checks (and invasion of privacy) may be systematic, and there must be reasonable doubt to carry on such checks. Aren't the concepts of "reasonable doubt" and "presumption of innocence" the pillars of rule of law anymore? (not to mention respect of privacy)
- (I'm not sure about the correctness of this one) They require a private medical insurance from a non-EU national regardless of whether them or their spouse works (and therefore pays contributions to the state medical system among others). Therefore according to them a non-EU family member who works and therefore contributes to the social assistance system does not have a right to use state medical system? Also Cypriot couples have access to state medicine even if only one spouse works. What about equal treatment in this regard? Shouldn't it be enough if one person of EU-nonEU couple works to waive the requirement to purchase a private medical insurance?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

passerby said:


> This whole requirement is illegal by the way if I'm not mistaken. You do not have to provide any "proof of address" (a declaration of address in the application form should be sufficient) according to the law (not to mention chasing mukhtars or whoever for this useless "proof"), essentially you only have to provide evidence that you "exercise treaty rights" (work/study/self-sufficient etc.) and that's it.
> See http://ec.europa.eu/justice/citizen/files/guide_2004_38_ec_en.pdf , the "administrative formalities" chapter. There are no such requirements and member states are not at liberty to make up their own requirements in addition to those exhaustively stated in the Directive 2004/38/EC.
> 
> Cypriot immigration/migration nevertheless seems to be pretty "inventive" of whatever additional (and illegal) requirements they like. A peculiar (sneaky) thing is that:
> ...


For us the last point about the medical insurance is of interest and I have decided to go to EU if they demand a medical insurance for my wife. The treaty clearly states that the non EU spouse should have the same rights as the the EU citizen which means the same healthcare as Cypriots, that is how it is if its 2 EU citizens. Working or not working. We have our interview with immigration on Tuesday and it will be interesting to see what they say. My wife has also an unlimited "yellow slip" from Germany and according to the treaty she should be treated as me.


Anders


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> For us the last point about the medical insurance is of interest and I have decided to go to EU if they demand a medical insurance for my wife. The treaty clearly states that the non EU spouse should have the same rights as the the EU citizen which means the same healthcare as Cypriots, that is how it is if its 2 EU citizens. Working or not working. We have our interview with immigration on Tuesday and it will be interesting to see what they say. My wife has also an unlimited "yellow slip" from Germany and according to the treaty she should be treated as me.
> 
> 
> Anders


Today we were at immigration to sort out our Yellow Slip. Mine is ready to pick up tomorrow and my wifes will be sent from Nicosia. This seems to be normal.

About my wifes health insurance it turned out that they accepted the EHIC card until I got my medical card. So so far so good

And the Yellow Slip cost 20 € per person

Anders


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

The majority of Cypriots I have had dealings with have had a similar attitude in all my dealings with them, that goes for lawyers, bankers, life insurance agents, council staff, land registry staff and developers. They think they are always right and have a completely backwards attitude and do not take any commen sense or consideration for there clients. I could write a book on some of the disgraceful treatment I have received in the last 8 years by so called professionals.


----------

